# Avatar picture



## Just'me (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't put any picture on my avatar not even an URL...why?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Are you getting some sort of error message? What happens when you try to upload a pic?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

most common reason it doesn't work is the size 

what's the link?


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe the picture you want to add is too big in size???

I can only add avatar photos through my computer, not through my hand held apple device.


----------



## Just'me (Aug 3, 2012)

The problem is that I can't choose the option to put a picture , and I don't know why


----------



## Just'me (Aug 3, 2012)

The only option I have is to choose an URL but that doesnt work either because it keep saying that the file is invalid


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

are you clicking this button to upload the pic from your computer?


----------



## Just'me (Aug 3, 2012)

I was using the ipad and I don't know for what reason I didn't had the option browse?
Thank you all for helping me


----------

